# Spark Plug Writing Instruments



## rejames44 (Nov 9, 2011)

Has anyone turned a spark plug pen in a Modified Slimline? I've just attempted these, let me know if I can do something to improve.

Bean


----------



## boxerman (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow that's crazy cool. Nice job. First time I have seen that.:thumbup1:


----------



## rejames44 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks Craig! The lite color wood is American Holly and the darker wood is Cocobolo and Tambotie I spent a lot of time with it but really enjoyed creating it. I have turned two more since this first one.

Thanks again for the reply.

Bean


----------



## boxerman (Oct 11, 2011)

Two more very nicely done. I bet they to took quite while to make them.


----------



## rejames44 (Nov 9, 2011)

4th and 5th Spark Plug completed today!

Bean


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

boxerman said:


> Wow that's crazy cool. Nice job. First time I have seen that.:thumbup1:


+1 on that. :thumbsup:


----------

